# hand guards?



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

anyone have handguards on ther brute 750s? i would like to get a pair but i was trying to figure out how to mount them because there is not alot of extra room on the bars. i was looking at the power madd brand. anyone have them?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I do. A bit tricky to install, but they do work. If you are looking for looks, these are the ones. If you want protection, there are better ones like Moose and I think Kimpex


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

yea i was goin for looks and figured it would keep my hands a little warmer in the winter. you dont have any pics of how you mounted them do you?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

throttlejock27 said:


> yea i was goin for looks and figured it would keep my hands a little warmer in the winter. you dont have any pics of how you mounted them do you?


I got picks...on my other P/C. I'll upload them to photobucket and post them here for you.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

OK, here is a link to the whole album. Some put the supports over the top and there is a shot of mine like that.. and some put them under like I ended up doing. It worked the best for me even though I had to ...adjust....the left side to turn up enough. Just get the ends straight and level before you mount the guards. I still think up there in winter you would be better off with a heated set you can slide your hand into. But these are OK for the rest of the time.

Powermadd Handguards


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

i got the power madd and also got the heated grips and thumb warmer, -30*C with a decent set of gloves on my hands will sweat


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BigIzzy said:


> i got the power madd and also got the heated grips and thumb warmer, -30*C with a decent set of gloves on my hands will sweat


Wow! There ya go!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

nwkawierider, those handguards look sweet, love the way the color matches ur quad...nice job man


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks. Lucky silver is one of the colors that come in. I think they have them for all the major colors though.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

do they just bolt on, is there any drilling into the handlebars you have too do?


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

those look awesome on your machine. thanks alot for the pics :biggthumpup:. i think ill have to get me a set of them. with decent loves in the winter my hands stay pretty warm.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

fstang24 said:


> do they just bolt on, is there any drilling into the handlebars you have too do?


No drilling. They just clamp on with set screws. Have to skoot some stuff around just a bit.. but that's it.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

nmkawierider, i was making some room on the handlebards cause i order some of the same handguards you have, i moved the diff lock and handbrake over a little away from the starter control, headlight boxs so i can fit them next to the starter switch. My question is by moving these controls do i have to re-adjust the cables for the brakes or diff-lock?


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

no you shouldnt have to re adjust anything. you will be able to tell right away if you ever do need to adjust them


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

fstang24 said:


> nmkawierider, i was making some room on the handlebards cause i order some of the same handguards you have, i moved the diff lock and handbrake over a little away from the starter control, headlight boxs so i can fit them next to the starter switch. My question is by moving these controls do i have to re-adjust the cables for the brakes or diff-lock?


No, the adjusters move with the units so nothing changes. One thing though, if you put the arms under like I did, you might have to grind the one on left side to allow it to go high enough so the levers are in the center. There is one of those pics that show a black line on one of the mounts. That kinda shows where I had to ...adjust it... Or you could just let them be a little low. Or try your hand at going over the top. I never could get them straight that way though.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i received my handguards in the mail today and installed them, they were a pita to get on. Lets just say they didnt come out as good as nmkawierider, but they look ok will post pics.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

They are a pain. It took me a week and 10 different trys until I decided F-it, I was going to make them fit..but...they do look good once on...And even if they ain't perfect, thay bad-a$$..:rockn:


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

they are nice thought, but i was looking at your pics of the handguards, i like your mounts better, there one piece, mine were two piece mounts, just order the moose front brush guard should be in next week, my brute is coming out nice, still have too install the dg-5 tomorrow......


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

fstang24 said:


> they are nice thought, but i was looking at your pics of the handguards, i like your mounts better, there one piece, mine were two piece mounts, just order the moose front brush guard should be in next week, my brute is coming out nice, still have too install the dg-5 tomorrow......


Oh..be sure to get us some pics of that Moose brush guard. Thay look way better then the HL I got. I might change...


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

I will, moose brush guard comes next week, i need it hit some pretty big branches last time i was trail riding should come in handy too protect the front bumper


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> i received my handguards in the mail today and installed them, they were a pita to get on. Lets just say they didnt come out as good as nmkawierider, but they look ok will post pics.


 what guards and mounts did you get?


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

throttlejock27 said:


> anyone have handguards on ther brute 750s? i would like to get a pair but i was trying to figure out how to mount them because there is not alot of extra room on the bars. i was looking at the power madd brand. anyone have them?


 I have the Powermadd handguards in my 750 brute, they look awesome


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i got the poweremadd handguards, but the mounts were different than nmkawierider, his handguards look alot easier too install, might want to check with him and see where he got his from, mine mounts were two piece, which were very hard too install


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

here is a pic of the mount and the hanguards, still need some adjusting to do but they do look nice...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

fstang24 said:


> i got the poweremadd handguards, but the mounts were different than nmkawierider, his handguards look alot easier too install, might want to check with him and see where he got his from, mine mounts were two piece, which were very hard too install


I got mine from ROXspeedFX.com about a year ago. I see they still have the same mounts.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Oh..be sure to get us some pics of that Moose brush guard. Thay look way better then the HL I got. I might change...


here are the pics of the moose bumper as requested, on the bottom mounts there are two bolts that thread in, i got one in cross threaded and screw the bolt and the the hole up, going to retapp it when i have a change and put another bolt and nut on it no big deal, it is a tight fit but its real sturdy i like it.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

sweet bumper, whats the price tag on that bad boy?


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

my local atv accesorie store sold it too me for $214 out the door............


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice...I like it. Looks HD!!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks its real sturdy makes the brute look tough, now i will run over anything that gets in the way.... ha ha ha joking, now just waiting to pick up the muzzy exhaust next week and that will be it for the brute, spent too much money on it already.........lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

fstang24 said:


> thanks its real sturdy makes the brute look tough, now i will run over anything that gets in the way.... ha ha ha joking, now just waiting to pick up the muzzy exhaust next week and that will be it for the brute, spent too much money on it already.........lol


Never spend too much...I have not touched the motor yet and have spent over 4500 in BS for mine. Its an addiction I tell you!!...lol


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

I know the brutes are addicting, i dont ever plan to touch the motor either, just bolt on parts, but im very happy the way my brute is coming out,im customizing it too my liking you know,...........


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's some pics on how I mounted my PowerMadds



































On a side note, I just installed the ODI/Oury locking grips and they are awesome! I replaced my standard Oury grips with these and they fit much better! Just in case anyone is wondering, these are marketed for mountain bikes, but they fit atv's just fine.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

fstang24 said:


> im customizing it too my liking you know,...........


Aint we all brother...aint we all...lol. There's just no end to the stuff you can buy!!!


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

im running acerbid handguards with the wrap around aluminum support bar that has saved my bars from bending when i rolled it at the local ash dumps


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

Kawasaki Kid said:


> im running acerbid handguards with the wrap around aluminum support bar that has saved my bars from bending when i rolled it at the local ash dumps


do you have pics of these installed?


----------

